# weisser Schaum und Gestank



## schneemann (9. Apr. 2009)

Erstmal ein freundliches Hallo aus Österreich 

Ich bin auf dieses forum gestossen und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Meine Mutter hat einen Schwimmteich mit ca 85m². Dieser Teich wurde 1998 angelegt und 2002 nach dem Jahrhunderthochwasser neu eingelassen.
Mein Vater hat sich immer um den Teich gekümmert aber leider ist er 2006 verstorben.
Meine Mutter und ich kennen uns halt nicht sehr gut mit Teichen aus und er macht zur Zeit große Probleme.

An der Oberfläche bilden sich große Mengen weisser Schaum und er stinkt.
Hinzu kommen noch dass meine Mutter grüne große schleimige Klumpen rausgefischt hat.
Meine Mutter hat nur eine normale Pumpe die bei Bedarf in den Teich gehängt wird um dem Wasser Sauerstoff zuzuführen.

Es gibt 2 Pflanzenbereiche und einen Schwimmbereich wobei die Pflanzenbereiche fast 2/3 der Teichoberfläche ausmachen.

Wir wissen einfach nicht weiter und hoffen hier eine Antwort zu finden. Teichfilter gibt es keinen. Mein Vater meinte immer dass das nicht notwendig ist und die Pflanzen die Filterung übernehmen.
Ob das so stimmt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.

Ich hoffe es weiss jemand von euch Rat.


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Hallo Schneemann! (WieheißtDudennrichtig - neugierig guck?)

:Willkommen2 bei uns.

Du sprichst von einem Schwimmteich, hast im Profil aber Fische angegeben. Kannst Du dazu mehr sagen: Was, wieviele, werden sie gefüttert?

Du solltest dringend überprüfen, ob die noch leben. In diesem Winter gab es überall starke Verluste und wenn die am Teichboden gammeln, könnte das schon die Erklärung für Euer Problem sein. Der grüne Glibber sind aber vermutlich nur abgestorbene Algen.

Ein paar Fotos wären bestimmt hilfreich!


----------



## Digicat (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Servus

Mein Name ist Helmut und wünsche Dir ein 

Herzliches Willkommen

In deinem Profil steht das du Fische hast 

Welche Art und Anzahl ?
Füttert Ihr die Fische ?

Bei Fischbesatz würde ich Dir schon zu einem Filter raten und dein Vater hatte durch aus recht, Filter ist nicht notwendig, ja, wenn da nicht die Fische im Schwimmteich wären .

Der Schaum ist Eiweiß und der Gestank kommt von vermodernden Mulm, Fischkot etc..

Könntest du so nett sein ein paar Bilder vom Teich hier einstellen 

Liebe Grüsse aus dem südlichen Niederösterreich


----------



## Digicat (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

[OT]Servus Christine

Du warst wie immer ein bisserl schneller [/OT]


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

[OT]Macht nix, Helmut, doppelt hält besser![/OT]


----------



## schneemann (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Anscheinend sind Karpfen im Teich aber nicht sehr viele. Auch so Putzerfische dürften im Teich beheimatet sein. __ Frösche sind auch sehr zahlreich vertreten. Die Fische hat meine Mutter schwimmen gesehen also denen dürfte es ganz gut gehen.
Wie gesagt wir sind nicht sehr bewandert was den Teich angeht  .

edit: Was bräuchten wir für eine Filteranlage und mit welchen Kosten wäre so eine Anlage verbunden?
Ich komme erst am Sonntag wieder zu meiner Mutter. Da kann ich dann Fotos machen 
Anzahl der Fische ist uns leider unbekannt. Die Putzerfische treten in Schwärme auf also da dürften schon einige unterwegs sein. 
Karpfen sind anscheinend nur 2 im Teich. Das Wasser ist zur Zeit so trübe dass man kaum Fische sieht.
Gefüttert werden die Fische nicht.


----------



## Digicat (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Servus

Wenn "nur" 2 Karpfen im Teich sind, würde ich versuchen dieses aus dem Teich zu bekommen und *bitte aber nicht in irgend einem Gewässer aussetzen.*

Die "Putzer"fische, wenn sie in der Größe, so um 10cm sind, kannst im Teich lassen. Die spielen bei Eurem Wasservolumen keine Rolle. Dadurch das die Wasser/Sumpfpflanzen erst jetzt in die Wachstumsphase kommen ist es normal das du eine Algenblüte hast (grüne Klumpen). Die __ Frösche/__ Kröten sind auch normal und machen keine Wirtschaft.

Was mir sorgen bereitet, ist der Geruch des Wassers 
Bei kleinen Teichen würde ich einen Teilwasserwechsel empfehlen, aber bei Eurem Volumen .

Habt Ihr einen Bachlauf ?

Wenn ja würde ich diesen in Betrieb nehmen. Dadurch findet ein Wasserumwälzung statt.

Zum Filter: Eine gute Grobabscheidung wie Diese müßte einmal fürs erste reichen. Dazu noch diese Pumpe und dieser Skimmer.

Ich denke da kommt fürs erste eh schon eine Menge €uros zusammen  und soll eigentlich die im Moment "verschärfte" Situation beheben. 

Wenn die Pflanzen dann aber in die "Gänge" kommen wirst den Filter nicht mehr betreiben müssen. Schaden kann es aber dem Teich nicht, wenn du Ihn dann dauern am laufen hast, ausser deiner Geldbörse durch den Stromverbrauch.

Vom Prinzip her sollten aber in einem Schwimmteich ohne Filter keine Fische sein. Wenn du auf die Fische nicht verzichten willst, solltest du aber dann auch über eine Biostufe (=Filter) nachdenken. Das habe ich bis jetzt, als "Schnell Hilfe" aussen vor gelassen.


----------



## schneemann (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Vielen vielen Dank für die ausführliche und schnelle Hilfe. Bachlauf haben wir keinen. Sie wird wohl nicht um die Anschaffung der Teile herum kommen.


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Hallo Schneemann.

Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Hast Du zufällig einen Vornamen zu "ansprechen" - das wäre irgendwie persönlicher. Außerdem ist der Winter doch unterdessen vorbei. 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich erstmal nach der Ursache forschen. Wenn der Teich die letzten Jahre gut funktioniert hat, dann bekommt man das sicherlich auch ohne großen Filter etc. wieder hin.

Vielleicht befragst Du Deine Mutter nach den Einzelheiten, wie Substrat, ob jemals Mulm abgesaugt wurde etc.
Füttert Deine Mutter die Fische?

Habt Ihr mal die gängigen Wasserwerte bestimmt/bestimmen lassen? 
Falls nein, besorgt Euch Tröpfchentests (JBL) aus dem Aquarienbedarf für Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium/Ammoniak, pH und Kh. Ich denke, damit dürfte erstmal das meiste abgedeckt sein....

Ist das Wasser denn klar oder eher trüb? Schlammig oder grün?
Könnten __ Frösche im Winter verendet sein und jetzt tot am Grund liegen? 

Außerdem sind Bilder und eine Skizze vom Aufbau des Teiches für uns hilfreich. Sonst weiß keiner so richtig, wie der Teich funktioniert hat/funktionieren soll und warum er es jetzt nicht mehr so richtig tut.


----------



## günter-w (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Hallo Schneemann,
was mich noch interessieren würde, nach dem Jahrhunderthochwasser und Wasserfüllen war dann der Teich wieder klar oder hat er sich nicht richtig erholt? Wann kamen die Fische rein? Grundsätzlich funktionieren die Schwimmteiche ohne Technik. Gerade in Östereich hab ihr ja einen Experten für diese Ausführung (FA. Weixler). Mann sollte aber wissen bei einem Naturteich und Schwimmteich ohne Technik sind periodische Trübungen normal. Wichtig ist die Pflege, abgestorbene Pflanzenteile regelmäßig entfernen, Bodenschlamm absaugen. und die Fische rausfangen. Auch das Nachfüllwasser kann unter Umständen problematisch werden wenn der Phospatgehalt zu hoch ist. Die Punkte von Annett sind eiggendlich die Basis für die Ursachenforschung und sollten vor allen Aktivitäten durchgeführt werden bevor mit irgend einer Technik nachgeholfen wird.


----------



## schneemann (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Clemens ist mein Vorname .


Ich versuche die Fragen so gut wie möglich zu beantworten:



Das Wasser ist drüb und braun.

Die Fische werden nicht gefüttert.

Die Wasserwerte wurden schon lange nicht mehr bestimmt (einige Jahre).

Wegen den Fröschen. Schwer zu sagen. Man sieht leider nicht auf den Grund.

Der Teich hatte nach der Befüllung nach dem Hochwasser etwas starke Algenbildung die dann aber wieder verschwand.

Der Schlamm wurde schon lange nicht mehr abgesaugt. Ich denke das letzte mal 2002.
Am Sonntag werde ich Fotos machen und hier einstellen. Den Wassertest besorg ich mir auch noch vorher damit ich dann am Sonntag die Werte posten kann.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Servus Clemens

Daurch das Ihr wahrscheinlich viel Mulm am Boden liegen habt und die Karpfen gründeln, kommt es wahrscheinlich zu dieser Trübung und Färbung des Wassers. Meiner Meinung nach solltet ihr die Karpfen herausnehmen, auch wenn es noch so weh tut . Die gehören einfach nicht in einen Schwimmteich.
Da hätte ich gleich noch eine Frage dazu:
Schwimmt deine Mama in dem Teich oder sonst wer ?
Wollt Ihr daraus wieder einen Schwimmteich machen ?

Frohe Ostern


----------



## schneemann (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Ja der Teich wird im Sommer wieder als Schwimmteich benutzt.
Dann müssen die Karpfen wohl raus.
Danke für die Antwort .


----------



## Digicat (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Servus Clemens



Frohe Ostern


----------



## schneemann (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

An alle erstmal FROHE OSTERN 

Im Anhang findet ihr ein paar Bilder vom Teich. In der Mitte des Teiches befindet sich der Schwimmbereich.

Ich hoffe man kann alles gut erkennen. Der weisse Schaum ist erstmal weg und gestunken hat der Teich heute auch nicht mehr.


----------



## maritim (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

hallo ihr lieben teichfreunde,

als anfänger möchte ich mal dumm fragen, warum die karpfen aus dem teich müssen?
ich behaupte mal, das ein teich von der größenordnung die zwei karpfen und den anderen kleinkram an fischen von der biologie locker bewältigt.
hier wird ja auch nicht gefüttert und somit wird es auch keine überdüngung von futter geben.

meine vermutung ist, das der teich nach dem langen winter einfach nur sauerstoff braucht!

eine stromsparende rohrpumpe an den teich, die das wasser über einen pilz in die luft befördert.
wenn die pflanzen in einem monat voll erwacht sind, dann kann die pumpe abgeschaltet werden.

gruß peter


----------



## Digicat (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Servus Peter

Karpfen gründeln, sie wühlen im Bodengrund. Quasi die "Schweine des Wassers".

Muß allerdings dazu sagen, habe die Bilder auch jetzt erst gesehen, bei der Größe des Teiches, die habe ich wohl unterschätzt 

Trotzdem, ich würde nicht mit denen schwimmen wollen 



> meine vermutung ist, das der teich nach dem langen winter einfach nur sauerstoff braucht!



Auch, aber .....

..... dadurch setzt sich die "Braune Brühe"  ab 
Für mich sieht es nach Sedimenten aus.

Auch dürfte, mangels ausreichender Kapillarsperre, Eintrag von Erdreich stattgefunden haben. Siehe dir mal die Uferzone an !!!

Pflanzen dürften wohl ausreichend vorhanden sein


----------



## Redlisch (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Peter
> 
> Karpfen gründeln, sie wühlen im Bodengrund. Quasi die "Schweine des Wassers".



Die 2 Karpfen sind bestimmt nicht schuld an der "Brühe", die können ruhig drinnen bleiben. Ich denke mal das es einfach unmenge von Gammel, aus Laub, Nadeln etc. daran schuld sind. Man vergisst gerne das auch __ Tannen und Fichten Nadeln verlieren. Wo wir die Tage kräftigen Wind hatten konnte ich 2 mal am Tag meinen Skimmerkorb (1,5l) leeren, dieser war voll mit Nadeln.
Allein die Aussage das das Wasser stark riecht lässt auf viel "Dreck" am Boden schliessen.
Als ich dieses Jahr den Ufergraben von alten Nadeln befreit habe (gute 3cm Schichtdicke) rochen die als ob ich in einer Sickergrube vom Plumsklo arbeite  

Von der Ufergestaltung ganz zu schweigen, da kommt ja mit jedem Regen eine Ladung Erde rein.




Digicat schrieb:


> Trotzdem, ich würde nicht mit denen schwimmen wollen



Du weist garnicht was du verpasst 
Wenn ich im Sommer mit meinem Shorty auf Tauchgang in Teich gehe, bin ich umringt von Fischen. So dicht ist sind die wenigsten mit ihren Fischen zusammen.

Axel


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Moin zusammen.

Um es mal kurz und knapp zusammen zu fassen:

-Die Kapillarsperre muss dringend überarbeitet werden. Dort findet mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein ordentlicher Nährstoffeintrag statt und dieser liefert das Futter für Algen und Bodendreck. Wie eine funktionstüchtige Sperre auszusehen hat, findet man z.B. hier oder hier. 
-Der Teichboden sollte nach und nach abgesaugt werden, sofern irgendwie möglich. Ansonsten mit einem Kescher möglichst viel Schmod entfernen. 
-Die Pflanzen gehören baldigst zurückgeschnitten. 
-Laut einigen Bildern scheint __ Schilfrohr(klick) im Teich zu sein. Dieses würde ich entfernen und durch kleinere __ Rohrkolben oder __ Iris ersetzen. 

Das ist erstmal einiges an Arbeit, aber die Investition in teure Teichtechnik würde das Problem vermutlich nur verlagern - falls sie überhaupt irgendwas bei dieser Größe ausrichten kann.

Meine Meinung. 

Wie sieht es denn mit Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich aus? Ist da was bekannt? An der Stelle kann man gute Nahrungskonkurrenz gegen die Algen schaffen, auch wenn einem die Pflanzzonen fehlen. __ Hornblatt/__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und Co. kann man später immer wieder im Rahmen einer monatlichen Teichpflege einkürzen und auf dem Kompost entsorgen - inkl. eingebauter Nährstoffe.


----------



## günter-w (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Hallo Clemens, Ich vermute mal einen starken Bodenmulm in eurem Teich der sollte in jedem Fall mal abgesaugt werden. Es wird höchste Zeit die abgestorbenen Pflanzen zu entfernen. Über die Uferbereiche darf kein Wasser oder Erde von ausen eingetragen werden das ist nicht richtig zu erkennen. Wegen der Fische noch eine Bemerkung. sicher sind zwei karpfen bei dieser größe nicht allein verantwortlich für dein Problem nur sie belasten den Teich in dem jetzigen Zustand unnötigerweise wenn es __ Graskarpfen sind fressen sie dir die Teichplanzen ab vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen. Karpfen sind allgemein recht stattliche Fische wenn dann noch die Vermehrung dazukommt wird es in einem Schwimmteich ohne Technik problematisch bei einem normalen Teich ist das ein anderes Thema. Ich selbst habe 5 Koi´s in meinem Schwimmteich und es ist einfach schön mit ihnen zu schwimmen nur dazu muss auch die Wasserbiologie stimmen und das System funktionieren.


----------



## Reginsche (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Karpfen gründeln gerne????
Warum tun das meine nicht???

Sind wohl zu verwöhnt.


----------



## schneemann (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: weisser Schaum und Gestank*

Vielen Dank an alle. Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen. Wir werden versuchen so gut es geht den Teich zu reinigen (absaugen) und die Kapillarsperre wird auch überarbeitet. Dann werden wir mal abwarten wie sich die Wasserqualität bei steigendem Pflanzenwachstum entwickelt.

Leider weiss ich nicht genau welche Pflanzen im Teich genau sind. Seerosen auf jeden Fall und auch __ Wasserpest.

Danke nochmals .


----------

